# We are building a motor sports themed RV Resort in Bandera, Texas



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Bandera Crossing Resort Grand Opening in Mid-March, Motorsport Hosting Events, 3 Twisted Sisters Maps, and Guided Tours, The Paddocks Bar and Grill, over 100 RV 50/30 amp Sites, Cabins, GlamCamping, 800' of Pebble Beach Terraced Day use-usable Medina River, Tube/Kayak Rentals, Amphitheater for Large Concerts, Zip-lines, Resort Style Pool and Spa, and New Headquarters for Terracraft Motors- worlds only autonomous reverse leaning Super Trikes. Located next to Tube Park @ Ranger Crossing on Hwy 16N. We will Post Events and Concerts here. Looking forward to being a part of the Bandera Community!

Like us on Facebook @bcresort and see progress that ensues


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice!
Keep us posted on here as well!

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/BCResort/?epa=SEARCH_BOXQUOTE=EvansMarine;23633111]Bandera Crossing Resort Grand Opening in Mid-March, Motorsport Hosting Events, 3 Twisted Sisters Maps, and Guided Tours, The Paddocks Bar and Grill, over 100 RV 50/30 amp Sites, Cabins, GlamCamping, 800' of Pebble Beach Terraced Day use-usable Medina River, Tube/Kayak Rentals, Amphitheater for Large Concerts, Zip-lines, Resort Style Pool and Spa, and New Headquarters for Terracraft Motors- worlds only autonomous reverse leaning Super Trikes. Located next to Tube Park @ Ranger Crossing on Hwy 16N. We will Post Events and Concerts here. Looking forward to being a part of the Bandera Community!

Like us on Facebook @bcresort and see progress that ensues[/QUOTE]


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Absolutely will Kenny! Ill have you out soon with the Boat Werx Crew before we open and have some fun Fishing, Kayaking, Playing on the UTV's and some Shenanigans lol


yellowskeeter said:


> Nice!
> Keep us posted on here as well!
> 
> Customizing one sled at a time
> ...


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Cant find anything on FB or anywhere else on BC Resort
:ac550:


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

prophead said:


> Cant find anything on FB or anywhere else on BC Resort
> 
> :ac550:


https://m.facebook.com/BCIRVResort/?tsid=0.03664785311326402&source=result

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

We are getting Closer and opening Soon.


----------

